# Freeriden in und um Montabaur!?!



## ProChristoph (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mich hat es gerade jobmäßig ins schöne Montabaur verschlagen und wenn ich so aus dem Fenster gucke, sehe ich, dass es hier schon den einen oder anderen "Berg" gibt. Deshalb meine Frage. Kennt jemand hier in der Gegend schöne Freeride / Enduro Touren oder DH/Dirt Spots an denen ich in Zukunft meinen Feierabend-Frust abbauen könnte, bzw. hat eventuell sogar Lust mit mir abends mal eine Runde zu drehen? 

Viele Grüße
Der Chris


----------



## ProChristoph (25. Mai 2008)

Hey!

Und erstmal danke für die Antwort. Da ich nur unter der Woche in Montabaur bin, werd ich es Samstags wohl eher nicht zum Schloss schaffen und dachte auch eher dran direkt von Montabaur loszuradeln. Aber vielleicht schau ich mir den Stadtwald in Koblenz doch mal an! 

Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redpulli (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo !
Schau mal unter Suchbegriff Koblenz, von Rocky Rider nach!
Ist zwar immer ein Kleines stück von Montabauer aus zu fahren !
Aber ich denk da wirst du auf deine Kosten kommen und schöne Trails in der region Koblenz,Bendorf, Lahnstein, Lahntahl,Mosel, Boppard kennen lernen!  In der Regel werden FR Singeltrails gefahren!  





Gruß Redpulli


----------



## specializedvw (29. Mai 2008)

adde mich in icq 266 049 241, denke, dass ich dir da helfen kann


----------



## WW-Horst (12. Juni 2008)

Ja und dann gibt es ja noch AB´s Dirtstrecke im Park  
Direkt um MT sieht es mit FR ein bisschen Mau aus, Ride & Park ist angesagt.


----------



## foenfrisur (10. Juli 2008)

Ich schließe mich mal an....

Bin vom 12.07 - 20.07. in Ransbach Baumbach, also nahe bei Montabaur.
Letztes Jahr war ich unterwegs von Koblenz nach Ransbach-Baumbach, rauf zum Köppel usw.. nix dolles, eher mäßige CC Touren.
Dieses Jahr nehme ich extra meinen Freerider mit und hoffe in dieser Umgebung auch entsprechende Trails zu finden. 
Über Koblenz komme ich diesmal nicht da ich mit dem ICE direkt nach Montabaur fahre.
Wäre also klasse wnen man dort was finden könnte und nicht erst 20-30Km nach Koblenz City zurücklegen müsste.
Das wären nämlich auch wieder 20Km Rückweg...Bergauf...oder dem Bus...nene, nicht mein Ding diesmal.


Gibts in der näheren Umgebung von Ransbach-Baumbach, Montabaur usw. geeignete, gerne auch etwas anspruchsvollere Trails?


----------



## xmichelx (11. Juli 2008)

Hi, 

ich komme aus Ransbach und muss euch leider sagen, dass Du hier in der Gegend um den Köppel zwar sehr schöne Touren fahren kannst, aber Downhills sind Fehlanzeige.

Grüße,
Michel


----------



## foenfrisur (11. Juli 2008)

puh...das ist natürlich schade.
hatte gehofft das zumindest ein paar inoffizielle spots zu finden sind.


----------

